

Show HN: Sell your Starbucks giftcards for Bitcoin - mhluongo
https://cardforcoin.com/

======
mhluongo
Right now I'm starting with Starbucks cards, but plan to expand in the future
if there's demand. I'm also looking into helping smaller coffee shops accept
Starbucks cards, though that's longer term.

~~~
dismiss21x
Curious as to what your business plan is here? To resell the gift cards for
~89% value, and by doing so convert BTC -> Starbucks -> USD?

------
salibhai
Can I buy starbucks cards with bitcoin? Or only sell?

~~~
mhluongo
Only sell. Gyft sells Starbucks cards for BTC though, check them out.

